# Is honey part of the next commodity bubble



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Are we going to be dealing with a lower price come this years crop?Is the economy going to be in recesssion and are we going to have a depressed price this fall? A lot of crystal ball gayzers are saying no, any opinions out there


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

irwin harlton said:


> Are we going to be dealing with a lower price come this years crop?


Probably not



irwin harlton said:


> Is the economy going to be in recesssion


Yes.

No point in lowering prices IMHO. Have your costs of production gone down?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

As a small producer, a "hobby-on-steroids" sideliner, I set my prices. Let the world market producers do their thing, my market is local. I specialize in local honey sorted by floral variety. I'm a price maker not a price taker. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

>>>Is honey part of the next commodity bubble?<<<
Here's hoping!
I see little reason why the price should go down and lots of reasons why it should go up.
The packers seem to think likewise as they are trying to stock up.
Sheri


----------

